# LWW pay?



## brizzality (Mar 6, 2022)

Interviewing for LWW spot this week. I’m topped out warehouse worker…any idea on top out pay for LWW and are they able to work overtime?


----------



## InboundDCguy (Mar 6, 2022)

The top is $2.50 or so higher than a topped out WW. So far they’ve had the same OT rules as a regular WW as well.


----------



## brizzality (Mar 8, 2022)

Cool, we shall see


----------



## RWTM (Mar 9, 2022)

brizzality said:


> Cool, we shall see


GL fam.


----------

